# MMA Fighers Ears?



## shamrock420 (Jul 10, 2006)

I've noticed alot of MMA fighters ears look alike. Randy Couture's are messed up like i'm talking about. Whats wrong with there ears?


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

its called coliflour ear (i cant spell)

thats what happens when you get hit in your ears to much or they take to much stress from fighting.

Sometimes my ears just hurt while grappling from squezing my head through a choke or something similar.


----------



## shamrock420 (Jul 10, 2006)

Thats enough for me not to get into MMA's.


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

In TUF2 one of the heavyweights had terrible cauliflower ears in his last fight and the pain from that contributed to him losing the fight. they were blown up like balloons, purple and bleeding.....ouch!!!!!


----------



## shamrock420 (Jul 10, 2006)

Keithpas said:


> In TUF2 one of the heavyweights had terrible cauliflower ears in his last fight and the pain from that contributed to him losing the fight. they were blown up like balloons, purple and bleeding.....ouch!!!!!


Man I bet!


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

shamrock420 said:


> Man I bet!


Wrestlers have this problem frequently as do boxers.. makes sense it would show up in MMA.. Would Wrestling style head gear be allowed? I know it might give your opponent a hand hold but if someone were concerend about this it would offer protection?:dunno:


----------



## FunkDoctor (Jul 20, 2006)

Grapplers generally have bad cauliflower ears.


----------



## Craze (May 5, 2006)

yea i wrestle and i have it alittle on my right ear i know so many ppl whos ears are so messed up from it. thats y they make you where headgear in highschool wrestling. didnt they show bisping draining the blood from his ear on TUF???


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

If you grapple enough and people fight for head control on you, it won't matter if you have headgear or not. It comes from constant friction caused by prolonged contact to the ear. The inside of the ear bruises and begins to fill up with liquid, causing deformation of the cartilage. It's very common in lots of grapplers (I've seen Judo and Ju-Jitsu guys with cauliflower ear). But I've also seen receptionists get it from prolonged used of phone handsets, which is the reason why they usually use headsets now.


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

Craze said:


> yea i wrestle and i have it alittle on my right ear i know so many ppl whos ears are so messed up from it. thats y they make you where headgear in highschool wrestling. didnt they show bisping draining the blood from his ear on TUF???


yes he did i remeber it was pretty gross watching them extract the liquid from it. LOL


----------



## Alfromsleep (Jul 11, 2006)

I trained with a guy who had such a ****ed up ear, the only time he would take the bandage off was to fight! His opponents kept tageting it as well!

I've got sore ears from BJJ training last night. Lots of headlocks and chokes makes it feel like your ears are popping.


----------



## shamrock420 (Jul 10, 2006)

Craze said:


> yea i wrestle and i have it alittle on my right ear i know so many ppl whos ears are so messed up from it. thats y they make you where headgear in highschool wrestling. didnt they show bisping draining the blood from his ear on TUF???



Yea I remember that now that you say something. Just a part of the sport it seems to me.


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

I can't remember who had it in TUF 3 but i remember someone had it.

It was either Ed Herman or someont else, i know Ed either had the califlower ear or took the blood out of it with a needle. 

I've had it before and it freakin sucks.

When i wrestled in state tourniment my senior year i was wrestling for 3rd place in the state and the guy had my head just grinded into the mat, which i believe was the reason the next day the left side of my face looked like i had been thai kicked about 50 times.


----------



## bob (Jul 14, 2006)

so if you practice BJJ you are almost certain to have this problem?  

any way to prevent it?


----------



## Bushido (Aug 6, 2006)

The calliflower ear is caused by friction,grinding and folding of the ear.The swwelling comes after the skin and cartlidge seperate giving blood and stuff a place to collect.I had a small bit from wrestling in highschool.Its only getting worse with the way I train in martial arts now.
The only prevention is to constantly wear head gear and that's no garentee.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Bushido said:


> The calliflower ear is caused by friction,grinding and folding of the ear.The swwelling comes after the skin and cartlidge seperate giving blood and stuff a place to collect.I had a small bit from wrestling in highschool.Its only getting worse with the way I train in martial arts now.
> The only prevention is to constantly wear head gear and that's no garentee.


plus you can train your whole life and never develope it.. everyone is different..


----------

